# Oscoda/AuSable River Salmon news



## fishing pal (Sep 21, 2007)

First time caller. Long time fisherman. Awesome website full of useful info. I am going to be heading up to Oscoda family cottage next weekend and am looking for lastest info on how the run is progressing. Caught a nice king and walleye off the south pier on Friday before Labor Day, but have not returned since. Usually try in the river with my boat, dropping back Ping-A-T's with good success in the right holes, but loking for other options.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Welcome to M-S.com! I'm assuming the lack of posts to this thread is because everyone is out fishing! :lol:

I find reports for Oscoda/AuSable area in this forum to be quite informative.

Anymore its when I can find time I just go, whether the fishing report is good or not. Sometimes I think the lack of posts can tell you something as well.


----------



## jim84 (Mar 14, 2005)

I just came in from the pier slow this morning, It has been ok had a cold front move in about 3 this morning. This should get them moving again. sunny and cool west wind will get them moving up the river. Went 1 for 2 the 19 in the boat. at the river mouth ,mark a lot of fish, just got to find the hungry ones.should only get better.


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

I was up yesterday at the Foote and highbanks. saw a few but that's it. Good news. You have the whole river to yourself.

There was a big dark male and a smaller female that kept returning to this bed? Saw one really old one too. A couple steelies and a few suckers.

Most of the peole I talked too said it's just been too warm. Lots of weeds and algae.

Was gonna post a pic but don't know how.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

There's definanetly fish around. We need rain, cold weather and a good, hard NE wind. I seen the bed at the HB's, it was empty. Early spawners are usually super skittish, especially when the river is as low as it is right now. There was also a hen on a bed in Van Ettan creek last week, but we didn't see a single one this past weekend.


----------

